# Metabolism jumps



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Do any of you find your body seems to put your metabolism into overdrive when trying to gain weight?

I'm trying to add a bit of size just now and have increased my protein and calorie intake but my metabolism seems to have speeded up and each time I eat I start swaeting a lot.

Same when I'm training, i'm soaked! It's as if my body is trying to burn it off before it gets a chance to grow.

Do you any of you guys have the same problem? Do any of you know a way around it?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

If I overeat I feel hot. When my bodyfat increases I feel warmer. Currently 2 stone over [last] stage weight and I perspire whilst training - 14-20lbs lighter and I rarely break sweat. I put it down to just having to break down more food, and having higher bodyfat. I still gain/lose bodyfat roughly the same, doesn't seem to have altered that equation!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When I was training and trying to get bigger I had the same issue.

I was a fat kid and had no trouble adding weight at that time, after I had competed a few times and stayed withing 21-28lbs of contest weight and had worked out how to eat better I found myself sweating loads if I jacked up my calorie intake or even ate a big meal and I'd be sweating profusely that same night in bed as my body tried to burn off the extra calories.

When I started training I was 17'2, at the 8 years later I was the same weight but with visible ab definition which is the area I carry fat - my belly. I struggled to gain fat or muscle at that time and even when using steroids I wouldn't gain that much weight and I had a good enough understanding of what was the drugs to allow me to use without blowing up with water and getting acne etc.

I would gain a few pounds from a course, but it was quality gains due to me keeping my eating tight but even with drugs in my system my body tried to burn off the calories.

The human body likes "homeostasis", in other words, staying the same. At 17'2 I had the right amount of blood, lung capacity, cardiac capability etc for a 17'2 man and for me to add weight those systems need to be able to handle the extra load.

It's the same when you're dieting, the body doesn't like change.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've experienced this I think it's just an increase in diet induced thermogenesis or DIT. Your body when it digests food loses a small amount of energy as heat. If you start over eating to gain weight, you'll notice the difference since your not used to eating that much food. The body is also not particularly good at converting protein into energy and you can lose as much as 25% of that energy in heat, carbohydrates around 9-5 % and fats around 2-3%. If you shifted your macronutrients around you might notice a different. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> I've experienced this I think it's just an increase in diet induced thermogenesis or DIT. Your body when it digests food loses a small amount of energy as heat. If you start over eating to gain weight, you'll notice the difference since your not used to eating that much food. The body is also not particularly good at converting protein into energy and you can lose as much as 25% of that energy in heat, carbohydrates around 9-5 % and fats around 2-3%. If you shifted your macronutrients around you might notice a different. Just a thought anyway.


So you are losing energy BUT you are also eating more so you aren't increasing underlying metabolic rate as such?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Your metabolism is the sum of all chemical processes in your body.



> metabolism
> 
> mɪˈtabəlɪz(ə)m/
> 
> ...


So, anything you do, above and beyond a comatose state (your basal metabolic rate), will increase your metabolism, wether its movement, nutrient intake or chemical intervention.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

But if you are scoffing lots of extra kcals you are still eating extra kcals, they aren't suddenly burning themselves all off, it's just that a portion of them won't be assimilated into fat or muscle tissue?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If you're "scoffing lots of extra kcals" you store this extra in your intestines & bowels. You can hold 30-40lbs in there.

Your body will still increase the metabolism to try assimilate this, that which cannot be assimilated it stores as fat, but the body will replenish liver & muscle glycogen levels first.

There are a phenomenal amount of chemical processes that your body continually has going, far beyond what the 'average lifter' can understand. The electron transport system which is a hydrogen flux surrounding the mitochondria is continually going. There are uncoupling proteins that can short-circuit this creating heat without a reflective increase in ATP levels (for example when DNP is used).

Food (technically) is still a mass of chemicals that we consume. I don't think we have got anywhere close to understanding the full impact of the foods (both as a holistic entity, nor in isolated applications) to be able to say.We already know of certain foods effects on Prostaglandins - for example - when used.

But lets not confuse matters, we are talking about someone eating a portion of extra Kcals to gain weight, not someone indiscriminately piling down any old crap - although, that would introduce a whole cornucopia of other chemicals for the body to try assimilate.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I was interestd in this but you all 2 smart for me, I feel like I back in schhol and I never got it all then


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

A very detailed response Neil.

If you over consume Rose a certain amount will be lost as heat, more so than usual, but as Neil points out the body is incredibly efficient. If its crap or quality over consumption will result in increased thermogenesis.

Metabolism is a complicated process. I've got a post grad in it and I don't mind saying I'm still learning.

A few things you'll probably find interesting:

We could use imaging and stable isotopes to determine the fate of certain nutrients in our body. This would allow us to determine what nutrients are being used for prostaglandins, hormones, bone, muscle etc. This is where animal and cell culture studies really become invaluable, since we can't go cutting up people.

DNP is a highly potent drug that prevents electron uncoupling, it's in the same class of drugs as cyanide, and the dangers of it's use are well documented. like Insulin if you make an arse of it you'll kill yourself. Not to be taken lightly.


----------



## riannvyou (Dec 25, 2014)

still gain/lose bodyfat roughly the same, doesn't seem to have altered that equation!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that can be attributed to the foods you eat and your own body along with how you train.


----------

